
Show HN: calculate@email-cost.com  MVP to reduce emails in corporate environment - marcnaweb
http://email-cost.com
======
adg29
“So if you're sending one email that you wrote in 10 seconds to 20 people,
you're not spending 10 seconds, but more like 20 minutes of resources:
wouldn't it be better to work 5 minutes to find a solution yourself?”

I aim to be the person who will take 5 minutes to find a solution rather than
seeking it via email or tweet. Evaluating my time vs others’ time and
attention is habitual throughout my career. I pride myself in being capable
and considerate. But many corporate, office, or otherwise networked cultures
will drown out a person’s focused effort and wins among the outspoken or
otherwise visible folk.

I appreciate your work in bringing to light email as a costly tools in the
process of knowledge sharing and coordination.

------
marcnaweb
Hi HN!

I am developing calculate@email-cost.com a chatbot whose goal is to reduce the
overall emails in corporate environments --emails are not kept by the system.
For the moment it only replies with the cost of your mail, taking into
consideration the reading and interruption time. This is a "skateboard MVP" so
feel free to play with it and comment below.

As a side note, the most expensive mail I found in my mailbox is 125.40 USD,
does someone have more than that? ; )

